# Banging flavour



## Stranger (8/7/20)

In my lunch time (I only eat once a day so lunchtimes are all mine) I did a pit stop on the Vapefly mesh RDTA

New coil, this time I used Geekvapes 26 *3 clapton with 36. 5.5 wraps came out at .23 ohms. On a mod it reads 13.1 amps so I am safe on a mech with a 20 amp or plus battery. I usually have this on my EHPRO semi mech with a 20700 35 amp

I cut the legs 1mm longer than the 6mm I usually do pushing the coil a little further up the tank. Long wick with fluffy tails.

Flavour came out banging with my Icy Banana. Best I have done yet. Amazing how small changes can make a big difference.
The coil actually sits above the air slot as opposed to in line with it as I normally do. It is a little hotter but that is negated by a slightly more open airflow control. Vape time is no more than 1-2 seconds and the clouds are huge with a mouthful of flavour. I have yet to see if the wicking is good as I did not get through a tank yet, but no dry hits on a bit of a chain vape.

Hope this helps the Vapefly fans

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (8/7/20)

OK, got through a tank and now on my third No dry hits, coil bedding in nicely. Better stop now or I will be like Saffers on the first day of booze lockdown lifted

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/7/20)

Stranger said:


> OK, got through a tank and now on my third No dry hits, coil bedding in nicely. Better stop now or I will be like Saffers on the first day of booze lockdown lifted


Yeah this fast became my favourite atty. Cheating on my other with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SJY124 (8/7/20)

I think I should give this tank a go again....
Any pics on how you wicked this tank?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (8/7/20)

No pics but

I use fairly tight cotton with a bit of resistance when you pull through the coil.

Lightly fluff to get all the fibres the same way but do not thin too much.

Long tails not quite to the bottom of the tank

Where the tails go into the tank I spread the cotton to fill the space in case I tip the tank and the deck floods

I have never had a wicking problem with this tank but only use a single coil and place it high up either in line with the air holes or above.

OOPS I lie. I had lots of problems with the mesh. Wicking that is like building a house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/7/20)

Stranger said:


> No pics but
> 
> I use fairly tight cotton with a bit of resistance when you pull through the coil.
> 
> ...


The mesh works well with an extra pad of cotton under the middle bit. Just has no flavor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SJY124 (8/7/20)

Stranger said:


> No pics but
> 
> I use fairly tight cotton with a bit of resistance when you pull through the coil.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Stranger 
I'll try this. Hopefully I get to love this tank soon...lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------

